# Dimmer Stat



## Mythil (Sep 20, 2008)

Please excuse my near lack of technical knowledge, but how does a reptile specific dimmer stat differ from a house hold one?

Not having used one before, does a reptile dimmer actually dim the bulb for you to keep the temperate at the correct level? If not then what is the difference


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

A dimmer is not a thermostat.

A dimmer switch can be used to control the out put of a heat bulb or a heat mat.

You must monitor the temps constantly with a dimmer. temp guns work good to monitor your temps.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

A dimmer stat should control the heat output of a light-emitting heat source - like a spot light. Once set up correctly it should keep the temperature pretty much constant without making much difference to the light output - not by switching it on and off - a simple mat stat will also control this but by turning the light on and off all the time - alarming for your reptile and drastically shortening the life of the bulb too.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

lola said:


> A dimmer stat should control the heat output of a light-emitting heat source - like a spot light. Once set up correctly it should keep the temperature pretty much constant without making much difference to the light output - not by switching it on and off - a simple mat stat will also control this but by turning the light on and off all the time - alarming for your reptile and drastically shortening the life of the bulb too.


You cant use a mat or temperature stat with a bulb, it will eventually break the stat!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> You cant use a mat or temperature stat with a bulb, it will eventually break the stat!


 and blows the bulbs very quickly.


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

So guys could you use a house hold dimmer switch with a on/off thermostat. I ask this becouse I Have a Digital on/off thermostat with lcd screen and can knock up a dimmer switch. So i could turn up and down the bulb to get the temp I needed


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well if you're using an on off switch then there would be no need for a dimmer (although the stat would break aswell as the bulb).

Why not just buy a dimmer stat this way it will dim the bulb when the temperature gets too high or brighten the bulb when the temperature gets too low!


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> You cant use a mat or temperature stat with a bulb, it will eventually break the stat!


 can u use a mat stat wiv a ceramic bulb or an infra red bulb? , because i used a mat stat with a infra red bulb and it seemed to be working fine.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

wally2 said:


> can u use a mat stat wiv a ceramic bulb or an infra red bulb? , because i used a mat stat with a infra red bulb and it seemed to be working fine.


No you cant. Your stat will eventually (i think the most common problem that happens is) stop cutting off when the desired temp is reached!


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Mythil said:


> Please excuse my near lack of technical knowledge, but how does a reptile specific dimmer stat differ from a house hold one?
> 
> Not having used one before, does a reptile dimmer actually dim the bulb for you to keep the temperate at the correct level? If not then what is the difference


 
yes a dimmer stat will dim the bulb to keep the temperature required/set,the same as a house hold dimmer dims your lights. but obviously the stat will do it automatically where as if you used a household dimmer u would have to manually change it to keep the required temps. dan


----------



## Paul1988 (Nov 19, 2008)

iv got a dimmer stat for sale if u would like to buy 1 its i habistat 1 600watt any offers welcome


----------

